# The Romantic Era Fanatics



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I am in love with this era of music! It’s almost always interesting to say the least.

Beethoven
Schubert
Chopin
Brahms
Etc.

love it!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Who are some of your favorite Romantic composers and works?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

*GRAND GALOP CHROMATIQUE*


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Tchaikovsky - Symphony 6


----------

